# To deflect or not to deflect?



## cgbanker (Oct 22, 2004)

I've been plowing my 1/4 mi private drive for about 10 yrs with a Meyer 7.5 ft with E-47 pump. With the deep snows the last several years, I've noticed that snow blowing up over the top of the blade is quite a nuisance. I'm looking for opinions on deflectors for my plow, pros and cons. Are they a problem when stacking? Because I do a lot of stacking when there's a lot of snow. Are the poly deflectors better than rubber, and why?


----------



## Moosehunter (Nov 4, 2003)

*Deflect!!*

In my few years of plowing commercially, the only deflectors I've seen broken or damaged have been the polys. In my opinion, the rubber is not as stiff in the cold as the poly and has a bit more "give". Especially when stacking. However, the rubber may not offer as much containment in a long push as the poly. I use rubber and have been quite satisfied. Thus ends my humble .02.......


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

alot of factors n whether a deflector will do the job correctly theres the height, thickness, and the number of plies in the belting I have been experimenting with a plastic belting that is reinforced with fiberglass and it is holding up to many tests, even not flapping up at speeds over the 3 digit mark 

if you do alot of stacking you will break a poly deflector, the rubber just folds up and acts like a loader bucket holding the snow in










if you have any more questions just post them up


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

As already stated above the poly deflectors work great as long as you aren't one who rams into piles or has a plow that is not set up correctly and is always tripping and laying over hitting the ground.
Rubber deflectors will take more abuse and hold more snow in front of the plow during those long pushes or in deep snow.
Either way I think one or the other would be a good investment.
 John........................


----------

